# How fast is your camera?



## Snobnd (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi First time in this room. 


So I came across some interesting camera technology.

Fastest camera takes one trillion frames per second........Wow..and can see around corners Unbelievable.
Developed by M.I.T

( I need one that goes back in time when I loose my keys) :rofl:

Enjoy

LiveLeak.com - A camera that takes one trillion frames per second


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi snobnd and welcome to the Photography Corner :wave:

WOW! What a find







- I'd seen an article about the pics round the corner, a few months ago, but it was a bit vague in it's explanation and rather disappointing in that it didn't show the final resulting picture :sigh:

I suspect science is now facing a similar dilemma to when lasers became 'commercially' available: 

'_We've now got the answer to a lot of questions that we haven't even thought of yet..._'

Thanks for posting that, totally fascinating


----------



## Snobnd (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks for the warm welcome.

I will pop in from time to time,,,,,I have lots of questions :wink:


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Camera speed is dependent on the camera itself and the medium (usually a memory card) being used.

For example: my Sony A390 with a 4GB class 4 Transcend SD card will take about one picture every second for four pictures, then the whole issue locks up for a few seconds while the card catches up. The same camera with a 32GB Patriot EP (class 10) SD card will take about 4-6 pictures per second for a good long while (haven't maxed the buffer yet). I only use Patriot and Lexar cards now.

ONLY Patriot's _EP_ line is designed to work with cameras, I'm not sure what the inferior LX line is supposed to be used for but it has some major compatibility and speed issues.


----------

